# Can Opener Motor



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

My wife just broke a can opener so now i have this nifty can opener motor to play with.. Just need some ideas of what i can use it for.. I was attempting to use it for a grave grabber but I don't think it has enough torque as it slips slightly with just the mechanism in place never mnd with any extras on it and the motor gets fairly warm in only a few minutes of running so I am thinking it would probably overheat if put any real load.

Any ideas?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I would say if you use it only use it on something that works very intermittently. Can openers don't run continually, just for short bursts. I imagine the little guy would burn up if you had him running constantly on something like a gravegrabber. Things like rotisseries are expected to run constantly for a long time so the motors in them are ones that can take it.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

A rocking tombstone doesn't require much torque. Check the motor to see if it's thermaly protected, just plug it in and run it. If it gets too hot, then don't run it continuously.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree, a little testing is in order here for safty sake if nothing else. But don't throw it away, you never know when you may need it. I got a garage half full of that kind of stuff.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Rocking tombstone triggered by a motion sensor or even a triggered peeker


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I've tried using a can opener motor for a flying crank ghost. It burned out very quickly.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been using the same can opener motor on my stirring witch for 4 years and a fcg before that, it's on a motion sensor, but has been left out in the rain with a plastic bag over it all this time...
Its an older model, except for the can opener sound, its a great motor.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought you used a turntable for the witch, did you switch it out? And also I used a turntable for my witch following what you said on your site, how do you keep that safe from rain, plastic bag also?
Thanks!


----------

